# What bandset to shoot .177 bbs?



## Fightinggoat

Going to be making a small pfs soon that I would like to band up to shoot .117 bbs and maybe some .25 steel. I draw about 30 to 34 inches. I currently have some theraband gold in bulk. What would guys recommend to cut it to length and width please.
Will be ordering a small pouch for this as well.
It doesn't need to send bbs through cans, just enough power to have fun and hit reliably with.
Also have some small latex tubing from simple shot on the way if that would work better.

I am new to making my own slingshots and new to the sport in general, so any help will save me some trial and error.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

You don't need much rubber for .177 or .25. I have some scrap TBG (3/8x3/16x7.5 inches mounted on a small Mango fork with a very small, thin pouch. It will fire a .25 steel ball at well over 300 fps.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Off topic a bit, but my slingshot for .177 bb's, never.

Now my extra souped up Crossman C31 shooting 7 mm groups at 20 meters; now that I use often.
(Group size supported of course; standing unsupported around twice the size only.Not a boast, just a fact from now 40 plus years of shooting all types of firearms)

Or my very real, again super modified, air pistols,shooting very real lead pellets for the same size groups.

Yes again.

Lets just say with my accuracy with any firearm.

Even very modified "airsoft pistols" shooting alternate metal and lead 5.95 mm balls at 850 FPS.

Are absolutely not a toy.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Sunchierefram

Henry in Panama said:


> You don't need much rubber for .177 or .25. I have some scrap TBG (3/8x3/16x7.5 inches mounted on a small Mango fork with a very small, thin pouch. It will fire a .25 steel ball at well over 300 fps.


 A mango fork huh? Just wondering, what's the wood like?


----------



## LVO

I agree with Henry, great setup. i also received some Thera band blue and green recently. 3/8 inch straight cut doubles for the blue will zip through the dreaded aluminum can. Not sure on speed but it's quick. And the draw can't be more than 4 pounds. Great fun to shoot .25 steel and the .177, too. Double green at same dimensions also screams.


----------



## Imperial

read this whole thread, lots of info and what some use to shoot .177 b.b.s.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24959-about-bb-shooters/?p=314372


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Sunchierefram said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need much rubber for .177 or .25. I have some scrap TBG (3/8x3/16x7.5 inches mounted on a small Mango fork with a very small, thin pouch. It will fire a .25 steel ball at well over 300 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> A mango fork huh? Just wondering, what's the wood like?
Click to expand...

Mango is strong and dense. I rarely use it because I'm allergic to the fruit and pollen, and deadfalls are rare.


----------



## Fightinggoat

Thanks for the video Henry, wil keep an eye out for a smal natural fork next time I am in the woods. I might just make a little PFS and band it up to shoot BB's. I like th altoid tin for storage as well, I could keep that in my pocket and always have a SS with me.


----------

